# FFF 6/27/08 and The Gathering 7/4/08



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 9, 2008)

If you missed FFF June 27th, you missed one of the best ones we’ve had to date.

Here’s the message from June 27th, 2008.

Date: June 27, 2008
Topic: *Election*
Speaker: Derek Pulliam
Download | Stream

In addition, the latest broadcast of The Gathering discusses the doctrine of Adoption and the implications of it. We also preview new music from Evangel and Voice from both of their upcoming projects. We also interview Evangel for just a few moments.

The Gathering: July 4, 08 - The Doctrine of Adoption

Be sure to subscribe to the podcasts:
The Gathering: http://www.christcentric.net/podcasts/?feed=rss2
Fourth Friday Fundamentals: Fourth Friday Fundamentals - Baltimore, MD


Enjoy!


----------

